# My horse :)



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure if there are any other equestrians here, but this is my Straight Egyptian Arabian, Asil (It's Arabic and is pronounced along the lines of "uh - seal". 

It was his 7th birthday yesterday and my boyfriend took some photos of us together and I wanted to share them!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Awww! I grew up with Arabs and I attend the Scottsdale Arabian Horse show here every year. One day I will have a horse again!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

so cute! my horse just had a birthday back in march!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! What a beauty! Arabs are very handsome horses.

Happy 7th, Asil!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous. 

I rode mostly Saddlebreds and T-Walkers a few morab and Morgans also. (saddleseat)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What a handsome fella! Happy belated birthday, Asil!

I used to have a paint mare a few years ago, I had to rehome her because she had a heart condition and I couldn't afford her anymore. :-(


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, it's great to see so many fellow equestrians here!  I started riding when I was about 6 and have done Dressage, hunter, saddleseat, and even some western. I do dressage and some trails with my Arab, though. I love it!

Skyewillow, I'm sorry to hear about your horse.  I had 2 Arab mares a few years back but due to their borderline crazy personalities and herd-bound issues, I didn't have the time or finances to devote to them so I found them a new home together. It's so hard to go through that!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

heres one of me and my boy Dave!
we have 2 others, a quarter horse and an appaloosa.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Aw so cute! I've always been an Arabian person, but stock horses have been growing on me lately - especially paints!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I've always loved the arab breeds but QH's are my favs. I love the elegance of the Arabs though. Very fun to draw!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

My grandpa started an Arab farm about 50 years ago. My mom grew up showing Arabians, and we have bred several National Champion halter horses and performance horses. When I was young we had probably 40-50 horses. But, we started to transition to the Miniatures, and we had our last Arab foals in 2000. We tended to have a lot of Polish bred horses. We were going to start to get back into the Arabians over the next few years, but over the past few months have fallen in love with Morgans (thanks to watching the Kohler Auction). We know nothing about Morgans, but so many of the top performance show horses in the Arabians seem to be stiff and awkward in western or skipping in english. Those Morgans were sooo smooth and moved comfortably. 

Happy Birthday to your horse. Bay with blaze is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, I'd love to have an Arabian farm of that size someday. One of my dreams is to breed some Straight Egyptians once I graduate and have a steady income to support my horses as I won't breed unless I can afford to give the horse a high quality life. 

Some Arabs tend to be "sticky" movers under saddle, but my boy thankfully is turning out to be an awesome dressage horse! My trainer showed him in May and June on the Arab circuit and he got scores in the 70s and Sport Horse Under Saddle unanimous champion! 

Here are photos (mostly from 2011 - the year I got him) :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2064383329110.2127882.1230550056&type=3

Here are some under saddle photos of us this past summer:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4381343051655.2188401.1230550056&type=3


And a photo from one of our lessons last year:


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

That is a beautiful profile you two have. I would love to learn dressage. My family always stayed away from the straight Egyptian horses, I don't know why but my mom always said they are crazy. Not that we didn't have our fair share of crazies that were from other lines. Especially, Padron, who we gave back our part of the syndicate for because all we got were crazy babies. My mom refuses to allow me to look at a Padron horse.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I've heard they're crazy too and I know a lot of Arabian people won't touch them with a 10ft pole (except for halter).. but honestly, my Polish girls were crazier.  My boy has one of the most willing, adorable, affectionate attitudes I've ever come across. He loves to explore new places, go on trails (and take the lead), and enjoys his job. After him I only want to own Straight Egyptians! My trainer's PSG stallion is SE (or like 90% SE) and I adore him... and another gelding of her's is SE and he loves me, so we always say the Egyptians are my calling lol.

Arabs in general have that stereotype.. but you know what, I think they just take a special kind of owner simply because they're the most intelligent breed! Perhaps I'm biased, but in my years of experience that certainly holds true lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have a Nat'l Show Horse (1/4 arab and 3/4 saddlebred) gelding, and he was a trip compared to my old paint. He thought trying to bite or kick me if he had to wait for his food was good manners. My mare chased him off into a corner, then crowded up to me so he wouldn't come near me! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What a nice horse! And very nice pics to.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous! Arabians have always been my favourite. I currently have an Arabian Quarter horse her name is Saarah which means Princess in Arabic. We are showing on the Arab circuit up her in Canada. Saarah is a sweepstakes nominated papered filly who I love with my whole heart. We plan to compete in half Arab halter and want to eventually go down to Arizona for the Scottsdale show! She has so much potential. I got her as a wild yearling who hadn't been handled before. She has Matt's all over in her hair. That was in March last year. In the summer we went to one horse show at the end of the show season and she won halter yearlings. This year we have all the shows written on the calendar and plan to attend every one of them. I am just starting to break her in now. There is still so much snow here! We just got another 6" so it is putting a damper on our riding. Good luck with your horse! My dream is to eventually compete in show jumping and dressage.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!! I've always been a big fan of arabs, I had an older arab mare that I rescued a few years ago, she was fabulous! I gave her to a friend, and even though the mare (her name was jasmine) was completely blind, she was incredibly reliable and would take my friend on trail rides and pack around the neighbor kids on pony rides!

I currently have an 8 year old percheron/thoroughbred cross mare named Amber.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

This was my Tennesse Walker when i lost my job I had to sell him but a friend bought him and he is only 5 min down the road and I can still ride him. When I trail ride I use a western saddle.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

This was the Saddlebred I use to show


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words and compliments, everyone! I very much love my horse (and my boyfriend for taking the time to photograph us lol). You all have such beautiful horses and it's nice to see so many fellow equestrians here, who also share a similar love of bettas!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Your horses are beautiful you guys! You all have everything that I unfortunately have to live without... I have not ridden in at least two years. I used to ride all the time. But money is tight and can't ride until I have some extra cash. and @ashleylyn, I love your Arab! He is so gorgeous! I used to ride an Arab like him ^_^


----------

